# MKV GTI Amp/Sub wire up and routing.



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

Okay, so after having the car for 2.5 years and almost 60k miles, I think its time to install the amp i bought 2 years ago and find me a subwoofer. Does anyone have any insight for running the wiring from the battery to the trunk, reciever to the trunk and grounding the whole mess? I am not looking to do any kind of crazy install here. Just run the 3 essentials and pop a sub box back there with a small amp for just a little extra bump.
I understand I have to get a LNC for the connection of the amp to the stock sound system so I can take care of that. Most of my car stereo experience has been in GMs so far and this being my first nice german car I dont wanna make a mess of it. Any pictures of wire routing etc would be helpful, as I cant seem to figure out the simplest of things so far, like getting my power cable thru the firewall! Not that I have put much time into it anyways yet.
Any thoughts or help would be appricated.


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

above the brake booster there is a fuse/relay cluster that is just clipped on, lift it off and move it to the side a little and you will see the fire wall, you can drill inbetween the clutch cyl, and brake cyl... or if you have an automatic, just drill where the clutch cyl would be. These cars are very easy, if you give up, just pay to get it done, and do not take shortcuts, you will be happy in the end.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (vdubnick)*

whoa whoa, put down the drill.. no need for powertools here. under your dash, take the few torx screws out of the panel above your pedals, and then pull it out. reach up behind where the clutch is / would be, and there is a big rubber boot where some wiring already goes through. take a long coathanger, or some metal mechanics wire, and stick it through there (aim towards the passenger side headlight or it'll hit the back of the battery box). push this through until you can see it in the engine bay (look between motor and battery). I had to use one of those magnets on an antenna looking things to grab it since i couldn't reach it.
anyways, once that's through, tape your wire to the piece inside the car, and then pull it through and you're done


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

^ drilling looks cleaner, and can avoid leaks easier... he did say he wanted it to look good.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (vdubnick)*

you don't even see it.. its hidden by the battery box, and you cant see it under the dash either.
if you've got that much water in your engine bay that it leaks through that boot, then you're got bigger issues since you probably drove into a lake


----------



## crow86 (Jan 8, 2009)

Im with slayer on this. I just ran my power wire thru that rubber udder. i took a small razor blade and ever so carefully opened it up and squeeze it through


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (crow86)*

Alright guys thanks for the info. I will mess around with it tonight or tomorrow. Sounds simple enough....


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (xk1llxy0urselfx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xk1llxy0urselfx* »_Alright guys thanks for the info. I will mess around with it tonight or tomorrow. Sounds simple enough....

here's a post I made when I ran my wires and boost line through: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4436225 
I know your power wire is going to be a bit bigger, but you should be able to yank it through.. just make sure you tape a good length of the wire onto whatever metal wire you use to pull it through, so it doesnt come off 



_Modified by Slayer at 11:16 PM 6-21-2009_


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (Slayer)*

Very Nice. I like the carbon fiber for the center stereo area there and the gauges on top, might not be a bad idea for me to do one of thouse at some point too.
I didnt get a chance today to mess with it, maybe tomorrow? I see you removed the plastic above the engine, I assume that makes things a bit easier?
Good thing I used to run ethernet lines and my dads a jack of all trades, we have all kinds of snakelines hiding somehwere in that garage....


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (xk1llxy0urselfx)*

I just leave the engine cover off.. I don't believe in running those things..all they do is trap heat and look like ****. I want to open the hood and see a motor, not a piece of plastic
if you like the carbon center dash, check em out at http://www.namotorsports.net


----------

